# The Biggest Mistake?



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

Coaches, in all your days and years of coaching what is the biggest overlooked mistake in form? Thanks Caleb


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

2 for 1...#1 draw legnth too long, #2 too much poundage.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> 2 for 1...#1 draw legnth too long, #2 too much poundage.


I agree 100%


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm no coach! But i throw one out! 

Kisser Button
Bad Hand placement
index trigger punching
poorly tuned bows

i get alot of guys at the club asking to help and i look at the bow and wham! Its all out of spec! bad strings wrong size used out!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

#1 - Not seeking a qualified coach before they learn all of dad's bad habits.

Honeslty I'd love it if they were standing in front of me before they ever even pick up a bow for the first time. It's so much easier to start them off right than to go back and... well you coaches know what I mean...


Secondary to that but very closely related Wife/Kid using the "hand me down bow" that was "adjusted to work for them". 2" too long and 20# over weight.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*sorry guys i gotta say.*

THATS GOTTA BE THE GRIP. MOST OVERLOOKED ALSO.THAT NOT EVERYONE HAS THE SAME BODY.AND ARE PERFECT. MOST OVERLOOKED ...MY OPINION.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*DING DING DING we have a winner!!!*



SandSquid said:


> #1 - Not seeking a qualified coach before they learn all of dad's bad habits.
> 
> Honeslty I'd love it if they were standing in front of me before they ever even pick up a bow for the first time. It's so much easier to start them off right than to go back and... well you coaches know what I mean...
> 
> ...


If people would start off, "right off" with a coach none of the above would ever be an issue. Just because a guy is pushing 50 years old with a few deer heads on the wall doesn't make him an archery coach ...or even a good hunter!! we need to recognize we are all different and a good coach will be able to harness your individual potential in stead of creating a carbon copy out of some thing that didn't work well to begin with!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Biggest Mistake*

Although not a coach I do teach Hunter Education for the game and fish and for rifles I see the same problems with dads. They want their 10 year old son to shoot a 30-06 because they do and they can use the same ammo. Also the buy the kid an adults gun and never have the stock cut off so it fits them. The sight picture is way out of wack and the kid gets wacked when he fires it and there starts the close your eye and jerk the trigger to get the shot off. I would say with archery like the other guy did, too long a draw and too heavy, usually a hand me down to save a few bucks. IMHO


----------

